
Emotions killing your intellectual productivity - joeyespo
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2009/01/20/emotions-killing-your-intellectual-productivity/
======
wslh
I love emotions and they challenge my intellectual sense of productivity. I
don't see research without handling (but having) frustration. Emotions are
good flight instruments.

Since I love to find intellectual boundaries, it will be sad to have
boundaries without emotions.

